# Redfish: New personal best



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

We were out at pickens on Saturday bayside. I caught a 41 inch red, he took about 15 min to land on 15 lb Andes. The last few times we'd been there we'd get a big bite but loose the fish so it felt great to bring this one in. If I had to guess I'd say it was 30-35lbs.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Super look'in red head. Bet that was a good fighter also. Thanks for the report and the pic!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Great fish! Congratulations.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, yeah it was a good fight. I let my 6yr old son get in on some of the action.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice red , I bet that boy of yours had a blast reeling it in.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

congratulations, fine catch !!:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## FeedMeMore (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah he loved it. Usually when he's with me I can't find the reds but he got to see the real deal that day


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a dern fine un!!! Congrats!


----------



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

Had a personal best myself on redfish yesterday. caught this one at 1700 hours, frozen shrimp on pomp rig. Passerby was nice enough to take pic. Did not measure, wanted to get into water ASAP, took about 15 minutes to land.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful fish.... Congrats!! I have been trying here and there for about a week, but no luck on a big bull. Just a 22" slot red.... But it made a nice meal  keep it up!


----------



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

bigtallluke said:


> Beautiful fish.... Congrats!! I have been trying here and there for about a week, but no luck on a big bull. Just a 22" slot red.... But it made a nice meal  keep it up!


Don't give up, first fish I caught since January Pompano, I think it is getting ready to start. Saw lots of pelicans diving close to shore for first time this year.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You guys did great. I'm still leaning beach stuff. Much different than boat stuff.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Beauty of a red man! Glad you got to let your son join in on the drag-screamin' fun as well!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats, great red


----------



## Speck-tacular (Mar 17, 2014)

Beautiful red. Well done!:thumbup:


----------



## nando30238 (Mar 22, 2014)

nice fish, congratz!


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

I've never caught a red and I'm looking for this year to be my year!!! I'm really learning a lot thanks to this forum. I'ts great to see others freely share their years of hard earned experience with people like me, who just grew up loving to fish not ever really knowing how to!!! I will always love it and look forward to landing my first red someday!! 

Congrats!!! Great looking fish...


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

That is awesome. Great catch!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: SWEET! :thumbup:


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

CoolBlueDude said:


> I've never caught a red and I'm looking for this year to be my year!!! I'm really learning a lot thanks to this forum. I'ts great to see others freely share their years of hard earned experience with people like me, who just grew up loving to fish not ever really knowing how to!!! I will always love it and look forward to landing my first red someday!!
> 
> Congrats!!! Great looking fish...


i agree great bunch of people on here have learned more about salt water fishing on this website than all others combined...i am still trying for my first keeper red bull too.....

doggfish
your best friend you have never met


----------

